# This is why I  was AWOL this AM



## DAKSY (Dec 10, 2012)

The Patriot Guard Riders of NY brought home a  Marine LCpl who was KIA in Afghanistan on 1 Dec...


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 10, 2012)

Poignant photo . . . thanks for sharing . . . and for doing Daksy.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like the AWOL was a good one. You are excused for this type.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 10, 2012)

Bring 'em home, but not like that.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 11, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Bring 'em home, but not like that.


 
I need a love button for this comment!

Good work DAKSY!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 12, 2012)

Good on you Daksy.  God Bless that soldier's family for his and their sacrifice........

It's terrible to lose an American hero like that, especially this time of the year.......


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 12, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Good on you Daksy. God Bless that soldier's family for his and their sacrifice........
> 
> It's terrible to lose an American hero like that, especially this time of the year.......


 
Indeed it is, Scotty. The escort traveled past two public schools & all the students & faculty were lining the street waving flags & holding banners. I rode the Lead Flag Bike & it was so freekin cold that my eyewear froze to my face from the tears streaming down. Damn winter pollen...


----------



## ScotO (Dec 12, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Indeed it is, Scotty. The escort traveled past two public schools & all the students & faculty were lining the street waving flags & holding banners. I rode the Lead Flag Bike & it was so freekin cold that my eyewear froze to my face from the tears streaming down. Damn winter pollen...


 You are a good man, Daksy.  I mean it.  The type of thing you did for this soldier is one of the things that REALLY makes me proud to be an American....


----------



## cptoneleg (Dec 12, 2012)

God Bless


----------



## begreen (Dec 12, 2012)

That is a poignant scene. I'm very sorry for the family, but glad that the community has been so supportive. Time to bring all our boys and gals home, alive.


----------



## charly (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for being there Daksy!


----------



## fox9988 (Dec 15, 2012)

Semper Fi


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 15, 2012)

This is what the tarmac looked like when the plane landed...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 16, 2012)

Freakin awesome, I hope you don't  mind, but I pirated your photo to my computer... it will be used as wallpaper!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 17, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Freakin awesome, I hope you don't mind, but I pirated your photo to my computer... it will be used as wallpaper!


 
No problem!


----------



## save$ (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for your service to that solider and the family.  
Play for a end to these tragedies.    Even the ones who get to walk off the freedom birds often have lost a part of theirselves that they will spend the rest of their lives trying to recover.


----------



## rover47 (Dec 17, 2012)

DASKY  was on 236 by the town hall when you went by. Awesome display!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 17, 2012)

rover47 said:


> DASKY was on 236 by the town hall when you went by. Awesome display!


 
It's DAKSY, & thanx. I was the lead flag bike & for the most part that ride was pretty emotional, especially at the school in Mechanicville...It rained hard at about that time & I just shrugged it off. That young Marine is never again gonna feel the rain on his face, my discomfort PALES in comparison...


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 17, 2012)

Daisy . . . Dasky . . . poor Daksy gets no respect . . . except for this time.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 17, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Daisy . . . Dasky . . . poor Daksy gets no respect . . . except for this time.


 
Maybe I should just go by "BOB"... Same forwards & backwards & even upside down...


----------



## rover47 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dyslexia and old age stikes again. Sorry about that


----------



## suprz (Jan 27, 2013)

I know this is sort of an old thread, but it hits close to home for me.  If anyone wants to watch a great movie, find the movie "Taking Chance". With Kevin Bacon in it,  it is about a military escort for a Marine that was KIA and follows the trip bringing the Marine back home.  Dasky, I am glad that you and those like you do what you do for our fallen....

Semper Fi


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2013)

suprz said:


> I know this is sort of an old thread, but it hits close to home for me. If anyone wants to watch a great movie, find the movie "Taking Chance". With Kevin Bacon in it, it is about a military escort for a Marine that was KIA and follows the trip bringing the Marine back home. Dasky, I am glad that you and those like you do what you do for our fallen....
> 
> Semper Fi


 
ANYTHING with Bacon in it HAS to be good!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 27, 2013)

Many good warriors never make it home to there families they are the real heroes to give all for what they love. What a sad ending to a life. May there families be blessed ! It hurts to see those you love come back in a coffin. Thank you Bob boB or whatever it is !

Semper Fi

Pete


----------

